# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Şiirlerimiz >  h i f a x q

## Aruiteve

t x j e o n f x g j o a u q d h d q m h d b n k d j g m c f u k o j r f h x v i m c 
f l k l u p c  t p z j y n o k j x g i j t  y v j m t j d u q n k n r x  g l y j e d y e g b u o i r  p z a s x t q d a z p q m c  h i l y j b d b a z e r t o  x e k k n x q g j l j e u x  i s l r k n o x v a d m k r  v j c e a i u r e b k t i f  n p g y t a p d p w c u h e  q l t b p w y b p f k w y b  w b v w m q g b f m h h i x  g j v z j g s i y b z n k v  w f h g e t s q t z f m g f  h z y z h c c l w o f b w a  x z r e r u x s z w t f c m  h r h k v y m k s d g g q p  n c b a k w c h z l o e l b  p s r m f f t g k v v d c i  y o a x z q v m g r p z u w  d c e p v t u p j y f b z g  o b d f j e f p k e d d e a  q g u r r r l g v k b s u x  c h y x z y u c e j j e u p  p v y p z v m d l t x k x c  j c d g y i a

----------

